# Problem opening Rabo account



## cianlanders (2 Jan 2007)

*Re: Best value lump sum deposits (Euro)*

I just tried to open an account with Rabo ( the one paying the 4.75%) , intending to deposit 10K. After going through the whole rigmarole it would not download the necessary documentation.

Then the web site sent an error message , apologies etc, they dont want to make it easy for me to give them my money ?

and no its not my computer that is the problem . Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## oldtimer (2 Jan 2007)

*Re: Best value lump sum deposits (Euro)*

Yes - I had the very same problem. Box came on screen '' internet explorer cannot download manager.pdf from secure 1. robodirect.ie. Internet explorer was not able to open this internet site. The request site is either unavailable or cannot be found. Please try again later.''               I rang Rabodirect and got nowhere. I tried several days over Xmas but same message kept coming up.


----------



## Greenhorn (3 Jan 2007)

Same happened me, when I had filled in the details and was instructed to confirm and print,so I filled in again and went to file and print and managed to print off the document before I hd to press confirm and print. I phoned Rabo and told them of the problem and that I didn't know if I had, in fact confirmed.  I was told to just sign and send in application with necessary documentation and if I didn't get the e-mail of confirmation today, they would send me one when the application arrived.  In the event, I did get my e-mail.
 I know it doesn't inspire confidence, but in my dealings with Rabo up to now I've no complaints.


----------



## bacchus (3 Jan 2007)

Same happen to me with Internet Explorer, but worked OK with Mozilla Firefox browser.


----------



## Bgirl (3 Jan 2007)

I opened an account with them last night with no problem.  I have IE>


----------



## RaboDirect (3 Jan 2007)

We are currently experiencing difficulties with Internet Explorer 7.0. IE7 users cannot download Adobe pdf forms in our Secure Website. The online Account Opening Application Form sits on our Secure website. We have been working on a fix for this issue over the last couple of days and expect to resolve it in the next day or two. We apologise for the inconvenience but as you may appreciate, fixing these issues can sometimes take longer than anticipated. 

In the interim you can send an email to info@rabodirect.ie and a Customer Account Executive will email you a soft copy of the application form. Alternatively you can call the Customer Contact Centre on 1850 88 22 22 for assistance from Monday - Friday from 8am - 8pm. 

Regards,
RaboDirect


----------



## onway (3 Jan 2007)

Was thinking of opening an account with Rabo - what is the consensus out there on dealing with them??Is it strange  to deal with a bank that isn't physically there...??


----------



## Gautama (3 Jan 2007)

onway said:


> Was thinking of opening an account with Rabo - what is the consensus out there on dealing with them??Is it strange to deal with a bank that isn't physically there...??


 
I had a nightmare three weeks ago.
They have the gadget, a Digipass, that supposedly gives extra security. Though I had only used it about 10 times, it malfunctioned. So secure that even I could not access my account.
Something so simple as that malfunctioning hardly inspires confidence about their overall security.
Anyway, I notified them and waited over SEVEN hours for a response... I guess that's as a result of the bank not being physically there.

On the brightside, in those intervening hours I discovered that Northern Rock are giving a higher overall rate and opened an account with them.
In fact, I've just checked and finally, three weeks later, the money I attempted to lodge into my RaboDirect account has finally landed safe and secure in an alternate account (Northern Rock).

Nightmare!


----------



## MugsGame (3 Jan 2007)

RaboBank are as physically there as Northern Rock -- they both have offices in Dublin city centre. You can just can't go in to them in person.


----------



## Gautama (3 Jan 2007)

MugsGame said:


> RaboBank are as physically there as Northern Rock -- they both have offices in Dublin city centre. You can just can't go in to them in person.


 
This is true, but two points to note:
1.  Northern Rock give a higher rate
2.  Northern Rock use a number of passwords/questions to allow customers access to their accounts.  RaboDirect have this wonky gadget that prevented me accessing my account, resulting in a three week delay in my lodging funds.

This is my experience, make your own minds up.


----------



## oldtimer (4 Jan 2007)

Lads, ye are making me very nervous going on about Northern Rock and Rabodirect. I have a Northern Rock on line account and never had a problem with it. Have just opened a new Rabodiirect account and eagerly awaiting my 'digipass' machine. I'm not good with gadgets and wonder will I be able to operate it. Should have it within the next week and will pass judgement then. I know I cannot meet Mr/Mrs. Northern Rock or Mr/Mrs. Rabodirect in person but as long as their banks are sound I'm happy. They are both sound, arent they??????????


----------



## G123 (4 Jan 2007)

To be fair, I think this might be an Adobe problem.

Has anyone else been having problems downloading PDfs?... with both IE and Firefox?


----------



## bacchus (4 Jan 2007)

Gautama said:


> On the brightside, in those intervening hours I discovered that Northern Rock are giving a higher overall rate and opened an account with them.



For completness

Up to 10k, Rabo rate is higher : NR 4.15% & RaboDirect 4.75%
Above 10k, NR is better: NR 4.15% & RaboDirect 3.70%


----------



## RaboDirect (4 Jan 2007)

RaboDirect said:


> We are currently experiencing difficulties with Internet Explorer 7.0. IE7 users cannot download Adobe pdf forms in our Secure Website. The online Account Opening Application Form sits on our Secure website. We have been working on a fix for this issue over the last couple of days and expect to resolve it in the next day or two. We apologise for the inconvenience but as you may appreciate, fixing these issues can sometimes take longer than anticipated.


 

Update Thursday 8.35am
This technical issue is now resolved and customers using Internet Explorer 7.0 should no longer experience problems downloading Adobe pdf documents on the RaboDirect Secure Website. Thanks for your patience. 

Regards,
RaboDirect


----------



## RaboDirect (4 Jan 2007)

Gautama said:


> This is true, but two points to note:
> 1. Northern Rock give a higher rate
> 2. Northern Rock use a number of passwords/questions to allow customers access to their accounts. RaboDirect have this wonky gadget that prevented me accessing my account, resulting in a three week delay in my lodging funds.
> 
> This is my experience, make your own minds up.


 
Points of Clarification:
1. Northern Rock give a higher rate
€20,000 deposited with RaboDirect on 1/1/07 until the 31/12/07 will return €847 before DIRT. 

€20,000 deposited with Northern Rock on 1/1/07 until 31/12/07 will return €830 before DIRT.

You would of course earn approximately €43 more in interest over the year if you split the funds between 2 banks. 

2. Digipass/Lodging funds
There is a recent extensive post on AAM about RaboDirect's security policy http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=43673&highlight=digipass. The use of the Digipass offers significantly higher levels of security than relying on the use of static passwords and PIN's which are used by the vast majority of banks in Ireland including Northern Rock. Please also see [broken link removed] for more information.

The Digipass is not required to lodge money into your RaboDirect account. This can be done in the same manner as you would make a lodgement to any third party bank, ie, via your main bank's telephone banking or internet service or branch. You can also post cheques to your RaboDirect account. 

Regards,
RaboDirect


----------



## MugsGame (4 Jan 2007)

> €20,000 deposited with RaboDirect on 1/1/07 until the 31/12/07 will return €847 before DIRT.
> 
> €20,000 deposited with Northern Rock on 1/1/07 until 31/12/07 will return €830 before DIRT.



At current interest rates, which neither bank are willing to guarantee should, for example, the ECB decide to lower its rate.


----------



## williamburke (4 Jan 2007)

RaboDirect said:


> Points of Clarification:
> 1. Northern Rock give a higher rate
> €20,000 deposited with RaboDirect on 1/1/07 until the 31/12/07 will return €847 before DIRT.
> 
> €20,000 deposited with Northern Rock on 1/1/07 until 31/12/07 will return €830 before DIRT.



 €20,000 eh?
How about, say, €40,000?  Who is better then?

If you're a cute hoor, put  €10,000 in RaboDirect, the remainder in Nothern Rock.


----------



## williamburke (4 Jan 2007)

oldtimer said:


> I'm not good with gadgets and wonder will I be able to operate it.



To be fair, the Digipass (when it is not malfunctioning) is easy to use.


----------



## MugsGame (6 Jan 2007)

> The use of the Digipass offers significantly higher levels of security than relying on the use of static passwords and PIN's which are used by the vast majority of banks in Ireland including Northern Rock.



NIB offer an Actividentity Card option to all customers. AIB are currently [broken link removed] to business banking customers. 

Such two-factor authentication is no longer recognised as the panacea for security problems. I doubt an account with a dongle is significantly more secure than one without. There is also the extra hassle of having to carry the dongle around, and the risk of delays if it has to be replaced due to loss or malfunction (as above.). None of that has stopped me using the above accounts though!


----------



## bos4 (7 Jan 2007)

4.75% is the only saving rate that really beats inflation. You can put your money in and know that nothing bad will happen to it, unlike the world of equities and investments. I'm setting about putting the money in this week. I am sure if the digi thing gives trouble, people will make their voice heard and things will improve.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Jan 2007)

bos4 said:


> 4.75% is the only saving rate that really beats inflation.


What about the higher regular saver rates on offer? See the _Financial Best Buys _forum for more details.


----------



## RaboDirect (8 Jan 2007)

MugsGame said:


> NIB offer an Actividentity Card option to all customers. AIB are currently [broken link removed] to business banking customers.
> 
> There are a number of different type of Digipasses that banks can use. Some types of Digipass offer lower levels of security which can be appropriate in some cases. See Vasco's site for more information http://www.vasco.com/products/range.html However, RaboDirect use the Digipass 250 which offers extremely high levels of two-factor authentication. We will launch the Digipass 300 Comfort Voice later this year for visually impaired customers.
> 
> Such two-factor authentication is no longer recognised as the panacea for security problems. I doubt an account with a dongle is significantly more secure than one without. There is also the extra hassle of having to carry the dongle around, and the risk of delays if it has to be replaced due to loss or malfunction (as above.). None of that has stopped me using the above accounts though!


 
There are different types of two-factor authentication. For example, you can adopt code cards like AIB has done for personal customers but these are old systems and not as strong as the Digipass solution. (This is not meant to be a cheap shot at AIB. Code cards are quite old in e-security terms. At least they have taken some steps to improve security) The key strengths of the Digipass system that RaboDirect use are:
- You can only use the Digipass with your unique Customer Number and your unique 5 digit PIN code for your Digipass
- The random code that the Digipass generates can only be used once and is only valid for 36 seconds (which drastically reduces the chances of falling victim to "man-in-the-middle" attacks). 
- You authenticate transactions using the Digipass's secondary function. Again, this helps to protect against man-in-the-middle attacks. 

It is proven without doubt that static passwords and PIN's are very vulnerable to phishing and key stroke logging attacks. Fraud is a mobile - it moves around and attacks the weakest point. We will continue to see high rates of phishing attacks in Ireland until the Irish banks seriously upgrade their security. RaboDirect will continue to ensure that its online banking security remains best practice and we've been happy to share our knowledge with the other banks in this area. 

Customers also have a role to play here. It goes without saying that we all need to be careful not to disclose PIN and Customer Numbers and that firewalls and anti-virus software applications should be installed and kept up to date. 

Regards,
RaboDirect


----------



## oldtimer (8 Jan 2007)

See mine of 4 Jan re worried about being able to use the digipass gadget. I received it this morning and see no problem with it -very easy to use.


----------



## balga (9 Jan 2007)

Assume generic thread but can be moved as appropriate.  

County Dublin residence, no postcode.  Online savings acc Rabobank requires mandatory postcode entry for Dublin county addresses.  Does not recognise "no postcode."     

Any solution found apart from requesting emailed copy or copy in post?


----------



## RaboDirect (9 Jan 2007)

balga said:


> Assume generic thread but can be moved as appropriate.
> 
> County Dublin residence, no postcode. Online savings acc Rabobank requires mandatory postcode entry for Dublin county addresses. Does not recognise "no postcode."
> 
> Any solution found apart from requesting emailed copy or copy in post?


 
Dear Balga,
You can select 'Co Dublin' in the 'County' drop down box. It is the second one on the list. Ignore the Postcode drop down list. If you have any further problems please feel free to call the Contact Centre on 1850 88 22 22. They'll be there till 8pm tonight. 

Kind regards,
RaboDirect


----------



## bos4 (28 Jan 2007)

Does anyone know how long it takes to get back your original documentation? I opened my rabo account a fortnight ago and have yet to receive anything back. The account is up and operational now, so I wonder will it be much longer?


----------



## oldtimer (28 Jan 2007)

Don't worry about it. You should have it next week - mine came about two weeks after account was opened.


----------



## bos4 (2 Feb 2007)

Yeah, you were right! I got mine back this week


----------



## sheena1 (2 Feb 2007)

I received an e-mail this week from RaboDirect offering €20 to anyone who opened a RaboDirect Account. Their promotion is called "beat the blues". Has anyone availed of this offer I wonder?


----------



## ClubMan (2 Feb 2007)

They ran that offer at least once and possibly twice before and some people benefited from it.


----------



## oldtimer (2 Feb 2007)

Yes, but as sheena1 asks is there anybody out there who availed of the offer? I received a similar e-mail several weeks ago. Got four friends to open accounts. Two weeks ago (19 Jan) I e-mailed Rabodirect re accounts opened on my recommendation and asked how to claim the €20. To date I have received no reply.


----------



## billgrogan (20 Nov 2007)

This new dongle that AIB are introducing is totally daft. I use 500 websites a year and several related to finance so if they all start introducing dongles I will need a suitcase to carry them around. A previous poster correctly pointed out that they will fail, get lost, fall out of your pocket into the loo, batteries will die, you will sit on it, pour your tea on it and probably once every year or so lose it. Dongles were dumped as a daft and un-necessary complication 25 years ago for exactly the same reasons that still pertain. I will now look to change my bank to one where I do not need a dongle, I do not need a passport in my own branch to withdraw money and can get foreign currency without giving 10 days notice.


----------

